# Opinions on a Corriente Wade saddle...



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

So I've searched this forum and have come across a lot of threads about this brand, how well they fit and how wonderful they are for the price. I've never had a brand new saddle before, but I'm seriously considering investing in a Corriente later this year.

But I'm a leather snob. I've been spoiled with older, used saddles I've bought and have had the opportunity to pet... I mean, RIDE, in a lot of great saddles - Ertman and Cleburne, to name a few. The leather is absolutely lovely.

What is the leather like on a Corriente saddle? I've read that it's thick, but does it soften up and take oil nicely? Is it supple? Does it darken and develop a gorgeous patina like the 'better' saddles?

For those that have owned or ridden in a Corriente Wade, do you find it excessively wide? I'm very small and most saddles give me the feeling of straddling a barrel. I ride an AQHA mare that's barely 15hh, so she's not overly huge. She has mutton withers and wide shoulders, but she's built pretty similarly to most modern day Quarter Horses. Is it possible to request a narrower twist in a western saddle? I've read that A frame trees are generally more comfortable for female riders, but haven't had the chance to find one to ride in.

Thanks!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I can't comment on the wade part because I haven't tried one out, yet. It's definitely traveling to the top of my list though. I can comment on the leather though. Is their leather top of the line? No. But, it is far better IMO than the other saddles in the same price range. I have one of their ranch cutters, and the leather is thick...but I would say it's very comparable to the billy cook pro reiner I used to ride in. When I first got mine, I oiled it ever other day for a week. It soaked up the oil very nicely. It also lost it's new saddle "squeak" rather quickly. I have a slick seat so it has weathered and darkened up nicely in the seat and fenders. Also, I was able to turn the stirrups really quickly- three days and a broom stick.

If you are looking for a nice working saddle, one you aren't afraid to abuse from time to time, I wouldn't even think twice about it. I have been through the brush, rain and dirt and the saddle has been great. It's a tough little rig.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Quite honestly, I'm a recreational rider who just wants a comfortable, decently made saddle that will fit my mare nicely. I've heard that this brand seems to fit Quarter Horse types nicely, which is my main concern. I've always loved the look of a Wade and have read reviews that they're extremely comfortable and functional for most western riding. I don't know where my riding life will take me, but I like the idea of having one saddle that I can trail ride in or drag cows or whatever, if the mood strikes. I take great care of my saddles, but I like the idea of a saddle that can stand up to some abuse too.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

If you take care of it, it will take care of you. Honestly, even after reading all the great reviews I was still very hesitant and nervous to purchase mine because of the price. You get what you pay for...and I have found that to be very true with tack. I went into it with the mindset of, "well, I can always return it if I don't like that." But I couldn't be happier with that saddle. I have a QH with hardly any withers and it fits her great. And I have an old old old QH with no topline and it fits her great too (I don't ride her though). 

I've been wanting to get one of their wades for the last few months. I'm just trying to find a way to convince my husband that I need another saddle.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

That makes me feel very confident in this saddle, because my mare has little in the way of withers too. She has some, but just enough to hold a saddle in place. I'm always nervous of new saddles because I'm such a saddle snob and I love the history with an older saddle... but I can't find exactly what I want. I've been searching and searching for a Wade, but it seems no one likes to part with them.

Was your saddle exactly what you specified or did the company mess up minor details? Was the workmanship decent for the price?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

My saddle was exactly what I asked for. I couldn't find any flaws in the workmanship or the leather. I think a few people on here stated that when they received their saddle it had a few scratches on it in inconspicuous areas...but IMO, that can happen with any saddle. I think the workmanship on my saddle was a bit better compared to other $700 saddles. 

One thing I really like about them is you CAN get a semi-custom saddle made for you. I was able to get the skirting, rigging and tooling I wanted for no extra cost. I would encourage you to call them. They are super nice and will answer any question you have.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I am not familiar with their current quality, but the older ones were made very solid & will last a life time if they are cared for. The saddle fits a decent variety of horses, but does not fit very wide mutton backed type horses well. I would guess the tree is a 4” hand hole with approximately 90 degree bars. 

I have owned two Corriente wades over the years and still own one of them that is a about 10 years old. Both of them were very comfortable to ride. The leather is heavy ranch saddle quality. The saddle was not oiled when it was new and did required Oil/conditioning. They are not the same quality as a my custom saddles, but they are also several thousand dollars less than the cost of a custom. I can say I have not seen any production saddles in this price range that are equal to the Corriente wades. 

I did have to add a rope strap and modify the stirrup leathers by adding a buckaroo twist for day long riding comfort. I also replaced the cheap rawhide wrapped plastic stirrups than come standard with monel stirrups. Other than that I have been very satisfied. I have started over a hundred colts with the saddle I still own and it was used most every day for the first 6 years. Definitely a good saddle for the money.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I tend to swap my stirrups out for metal crooked stirrups, so I'm not too concerned with that. Good idea on the buckaroo twist.

My mare isn't horribly wide and she has *some* wither, but definitely less than my Standardbred. This is the mare the saddle will be used on:


----------



## 4wcowboy (Mar 13, 2015)

*Corriente Wade*

I own a 30,000 acre 600 head cow/calf ranch in WY and bought a Wade Corriente last year in full rough out. I'm a bigger guy (6'3" 260lbs) and the Wades only come in 1/2" up to 16" but Wayne Baize agreed to custom make me a 16.5". I love it. I've spent 12 hour days in that saddle and had it on everything from a 3 yr old colt to a 14 yo 16 hd 1400lb QH and it hasn't sored any horse yet.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

4wcowboy said:


> I own a 30,000 acre 600 head cow/calf ranch in WY and bought a Wade Corriente last year in full rough out. I'm a bigger guy (6'3" 260lbs) and the Wades only come in 1/2" up to 16" but Wayne Baize agreed to custom make me a 16.5". I love it. I've spent 12 hour days in that saddle and had it on everything from a 3 yr old colt to a 14 yo 16 hd 1400lb QH and it hasn't sored any horse yet.


I bought a 17" Wade from them about a year ago. So they do make them, or at least did at the time I ordered it.

I LOVE mine too. The rough-out is great for spooky colts. And the seat is so comfortable. Love the high cantle. Love the tooling. Love the price.


----------



## Shaz22 (May 28, 2014)

I took home a Corriente wade back to new zealand. 

Really puts to shame a lot of the western saddles around herre. I had a colorado saddlery roper that a lot of women complained was too wide but no complaints about my corriente yet. Only down side is I should have probably gotten shorter stirrups. 

Never had a better saddle to be in for a long amount of time and that sticks you in it like glue 

I'm very happy with my saddle, I only wish they used other trees so I could get one for my little 14hh arab.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I can't comment on Corrientes, but I love love love my Wade saddle. Very comfortable.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I have an Association Corriente saddle and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> I bought a 17" Wade from them about a year ago. So they do make them, or at least did at the time I ordered it.
> 
> I LOVE mine too. The rough-out is great for spooky colts. And the seat is so comfortable. Love the high cantle. Love the tooling. Love the price.


Thats a dandy saddle !!! Now get the stirrup hobbles back on, form the leathers to get the stirrups in place and use the back rigging and you've got it!!


----------

